# weekend trial



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen got her first two legs for her CD.
Tori (the Terrible) got her second leg for her RN.
Rushie took first place at the puppy match in his class for conformation. 
Sue got burnt and exhausted, but I am happy anyway, and had to brag.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well Done !!!!!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good (and busy!) weekend trial.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Well done!!


----------

